# Personal Crappie Best...SE GA



## maldo (Jan 1, 2013)

I went out on the first day of the new year and landed my personal best Crappie. Its weighed 2.07lbs


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome !

Way To Bring In The New Year ! 8)


----------



## Misterj (Jan 1, 2013)

Great way to start the new year!


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice catch man! =D>


----------



## cornbread (Jan 1, 2013)

Good start for the new year!


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 3, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Brine (Jan 3, 2013)

Slabzilla

=D>


----------



## tnriverluver (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice catch! Wish I could remember how to catch a crappie. Caught one near 4lbs 30 years ago on the Tn river and haven't crappie fished since. Hoping to start back in another week or two and hopefully re-learn how to do it.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats things a beast, good catchen my friend =D>


----------



## truth2 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a slab :shock:


----------

